# "Guys I screwed up" Results



## Goldman94 (Apr 14, 2020)

Alright guys, here it is! For some that may not know, I had a thread in the help section because I did a big no no. 

I started with a mix of 10k and 14k that should have resulted, in a perfect world, 9.8g of 24k gold. After all was said and done, I ended up with a pretty 7.72g button for a 78.8% recovery. For my first time, and the fact that I ran into a huge problem, I'm okay with that. Some gold may still be in my waste bucket and I will process that once my brain returns to normal after dealing with this issue. As everyone says, practice makes perfect and I'm going to keep on practicing till I'm blue in the face! 

Big shout out to the crew that helped me along the way, couldn't have done it without you guys! 

Till next time...

Also, in the crappy blurry picture, it seems like there's a little discoloration on the edge, I used a new crucible too so I don't know what it could be. I gave it a bath in some water and sulfuric acid as well. You can actually see it better in the picture than in person.


----------



## denim (Apr 14, 2020)

Nice job. Next time leave the baking soda in the kitchen


----------



## Goldman94 (Apr 14, 2020)

denim said:


> Nice job. Next time leave the baking soda in the kitchen



 haha


----------



## Shark (Apr 14, 2020)

Nice job!

Did you by chance have a ring with a stone that stuck out from the band? Like an engagement ring type.


----------



## Goldman94 (Apr 14, 2020)

Shark said:


> Nice job!
> 
> Did you by chance have a ring with a stone that stuck out from the band? Like an engagement ring type.



There were a couple pieces with a few stones in them but they were all very small, maybe about .2g worth. I didn't even bother to weigh them because they were pretty insignificant.


----------



## Shark (Apr 14, 2020)

From looking at the bottom of the button there may be a touch of pgm's yet. Sometimes the prongs on some jewelry has harder material so the stone won't fall out very easy. Sometimes that material will be palladium. Of coarse it could be the picture or my eyes as it is not so noticeable when I enlarge the picture, and it does have a nice, shiny look to it. Still a nice job, and was fun following along with your work.


----------



## Goldman94 (Apr 14, 2020)

Shark said:


> From looking at the bottom of the button there may be a touch of pgm's yet. Sometimes the prongs on some jewelry has harder material so the stone won't fall out very easy. Sometimes that material will be palladium. Of coarse it could be the picture or my eyes as it is not so noticeable when I enlarge the picture, and it does have a nice, shiny look to it. Still a nice job, and was fun following along with your work.



What causes you to say that? Also, I would love to have this piece assayed as well, to see how well I did. I emailed Chris at gold silver pro a few days ago and he has yet to get back to me. Would you happen to know anyone? Or a cheap way I could do it myself?


----------



## Shark (Apr 14, 2020)

There is feather like look to part of the bottom, at least to my eyes. The top looks good so I could well be wrong. If you are talking about the same gold silver pro I am thinking, he won't reply. 

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=28107

I use a 22K acid test and stone test them, or used to. I think I paid $3 a bottle for the different acids and $10 or $12 for a stone. Should be cheaper online, I got mine from one of my gold suppliers. I just refine them until I am happy and they come out good enough to please my buyer's XRF.


----------



## Goldman94 (Apr 14, 2020)

Oh crap, I didn't know . That's too bad, he seemed like an awesome guy from what everyone was saying. 

But I do have those acid tests coming in the mail soon so I'll know if it's at least 22k then haha.

Are there any buyers you recommend? I've seen that most refineries require you to have a business or something and/or a crap ton of gold, but what about us small hobbiest refiners?


----------



## Shark (Apr 14, 2020)

PM sent.

As well some people do pretty good selling on the forum. That couldn't hurt to get a feel for prices offered. I just carry mine into the buyer, they XRF it, pay me and I am gone, usually within 10 minutes. I have been two years or more building up that relationship and it is working pretty good for me right now.


----------



## Slochteren (Apr 15, 2020)

If you don't need the money, save the first one. You have only have 1 chance to do. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn FIG-LX1 met Tapatalk


----------

